# $9.99 pak for 811



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Is the small HD package still offered ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rjs said:


> Is the small HD package still offered ?


No. It is only available to those who have subscribed since it was last offered.

I don't think they will activate satellite HD on an 811 at all.


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

harsh said:


> No. It is only available to those who have subscribed since it was last offered.
> 
> I don't think they will activate satellite HD on an 811 at all.


I just logged on to my acount at Dish and the hd programing link there takes me to the $9.99 pak, do you spose it's worth a call?
Thanks


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Go ahead and ask the CSR at Dish. The 811 can only do mpeg2 HD channels. That was the $9.99 HD Pack. So if you get the 811 and want HD that's all you can get


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rjs said:


> Is the small HD package still offered ?


I don't think it is to new subs. Some of us our grandfathered in on the small pak $9 plus Vooms teir 1 for $5, but as far as I know that is no longer offered.


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

I believe they only offer the $9.99 hd pack to Alaska, Hawaii, and the islands.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I don't think it is to new subs. Some of us our grandfathered in on the small pak $9 plus Vooms teir 1 for $5, but as far as I know that is no longer offered.


That was me too I got my 811 literally a month before the VP receivers were announced and the CSR person I talked to told me that I would have the $9.99 HD Pack with the 811 setup.


----------

